# Who has a hotrod/muscle car?



## GoldDot40

Post up whatcha got, how long you had it?
This is my favorite hobby outside of fishing, so it'd be curious to see who else here has one.

I have a 1979 Z/28. I've had this car since I was 16 years old (1st car, so it means a lot to me). It's got a very thought out built 350 small block with a TH350 tranny and stall converter. I've spent some major cash and labor on suspension/chassis upgrades. It's wearing primer right now, but I'm getting closer and closer to being able to have it painted. I haven't run it at the strip yet with this current engine, but I've been countless times with my old engine combo.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Finished restoring a 1986 T/A in April, for my Grandsons
High School Graduation present...All new Year 1 interior,
rebuilt 700R4 trans, Flowmaster exhaust (catback)and
all new front end/shocks/brakes...BIG stereo system
wit 2- 12" rear speakers and huge amp...
New paint--Midnight blue/silver...Looks good...
Started rebuilding my 1966 GTO I have had since I was
18, but had to stop because of a car wreck...Got interior
out, and front end off but it needs some patch panels on
the front fenders etc...Have most all new Year 1 interior
stuff ready for interior...
Hope to restart the project in the
spring...Has a stock 389 with tri-power, 4 spd but I have a
455 and all new parts, just sitting in the garage waiting...


----------



## AccUbonD

1995 chevy Z28  6speed,   vortech supercharger  putting out about 9 lbs of boost,  MSD ignition 6AL box, with boost timing master box, TPIS long tube headers 1 3/4 in. primaries, B/M short throw shifter, 4:10 rearend, rear crossed drilled rotors, aftermarket hood , Aluminium driveshaft


----------



## 69camaro

Wellllll,,, I got it bad....My current driver is a 69 camaro. I also have a 67 chevelle and a 68 custom cab PU that is almost ready to paint. I had to stop on them for now until my daughter gets through high school and all her activities. Love them old cars.


----------



## goob

I got a mustang, its in the swap and sell section.


----------



## GoldDot40

Awesome guys. 

I would have listed more specifics on mine, but I wasn't sure if I'd be talking "greek" to people on here. Anyway, mine is a 350 sbc bored .060 over (360 cu in), flat top forged pistons, balanced rotating assembly. I'm running after market heads with 2.02/1.60 stainless valves and full Comp Cams roller rockers. The cam is a Comp Cams Xtreme Energy piece. On top is a Holley 650dp and Holley high-rise aluminum intake and Mallory HEI ignition. I run 1 3/4" headers into dual 2 1/2" pipes thru Flowmaster exhaust. I have a 3.42 posi out back. I also have Competition Engineering subframe connectors and Slide-A-Links. The engine was prepped and balanced by Gabriel's Engine Builders in Winterville and I assembled it myself. These guys KNOW their stuff. I'd recommend them to anyone needing engine machine work. 

Like I said she's ready for the strip, but I don't have the time nor money right now to run it....plus I'm still saving for some cosmetic work on it.


----------



## contender*

I've got a 69 Falcon Sport Coupe in the "process".
So far I've got the wiring straightened out and the Dash sent to California for restoration.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09

I own a 9 second daily driver. Of course i dont drive it every day but I could. If I only had HALF the money I sunk in it. It is for sale at this time.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09

one more


----------



## Meriwether Mike

*I have a couple of muscle cars,*

Here is my 1971 Olds 442W30. It is 1 of 921 built in 1971. It has a factory balanced and blueprinted 455 CID motor with ram air, special camshaft, OW code turbo 400 trans and a Hurst Dual gate shifter. It scored 966 out of 1,000 points at the Olds Club of America National Meet. The bulk of my lost points were due to radial tires and an aftermarket radio.


----------



## creekrunner

That is one fine four-four- two


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Thanks creekrunner. I purchased it as an investment several years ago. It has outperformed my stocks and I have had fun with it as well.


----------



## DaGris

we buy and sell several each year. here is the only one we have now. 1968 Camaro RS


----------



## Perry Hayes

DaGris said:


> we buy and sell several each year. here is the only one we have now. 1968 Camaro RS


 Is it for sale?


----------



## DaGris

Perry Hayes said:


> Is it for sale?



yes....350 V8, auto, a/c car, RS, nicely redone/restored, power windows. asking 26900.00


----------



## jbi1104

I have a '66 GTO and a '67 GTO.  '66 is restored, '67 is a work in progress.


----------



## Perry Hayes

DaGris said:


> yes....350 V8, auto, a/c car, RS, nicely redone/restored, power windows. asking 26900.00


 How much is original.


----------



## insanehunter

*cars*

i play with cars when its not hunting season i am restoring a 68 camaro thats 80% done ill start back on it in december i got a 70 vette and a 79 camaro drag car that i need to sell because i found a 69 camaro i want to buy! i got too many hobbies and not enough time


----------



## contender*

insanehunter said:


> i got too many hobbies and not enough time



No kidding!!!!


----------



## firebiker

*Mc ss*

*I have had several over the years a 68 Olds 442, 69 chevelle SS, 69 Pontiac GTO, 79Camaro Z/28, 84 Camaro IROC-Z, 86 Monte Carlo SS and presently I have 71 Pontiac GTO.*


----------



## SuperSport

Got a 1955 Bel Air, 1967 (True) SuperSport Camaro, 1986 SS Monte Carlo. Post Pic a little later.


----------



## firebiker

SuperSport said:


> Got a 1955 Bel Air, 1967 (True) SuperSport Camaro, 1986 SS Monte Carlo. Post Pic a little later.



Hey SS check out (www.MonteCarloSS.com) if you have not already been there.


----------



## GWHRYKER

*Muscle car : 1969 Z/28 Camaro*

I have a 1969 Z/28 Camaro. It is a "true Z/28" except for the engine and trans. It has a 350 ci / 375 hp engine ,a Tremec 5 spd, 12 bolt w/3.73 gears,A/C, cruise, AM/FM/CD, fuel injection,disc brakes F&R, ceramic coated headers w/ Hooker Areo chamber mufflers,suspension completely rebuilt (polyurethane bushings- body & chassis), alumonum radiator w/ 3000 cfm elec. fan. It is Garnet Red w/ Black stripes and black int. I have had it for about 8 years. The guy that I bought it from had it for 9 years. I only get it out when the weather is perfect (rarely).
    I also have a 1996 Corvette LT1 w/ auto. I built a 355 ci LT1 and had the transmission rebuilt for 450 hp. I have a Dana 36 pumpkin to rebuild w/ 3.55 gears . This car is for sale; $11,000.00

Thanks,
George


----------



## 84c10

*old cars*

my family has several old cars a 1969 Camaro, 69 RoadRunner, 66 Nova SS, 65 GMC in progress, 63 c10 in progress, 77 Vette in Progress, and a few new cars 89 mustang coupe and on waiting list for new challenger!!


----------



## GWHRYKER

*muscle Cars!!!!!*



84c10 said:


> my family has several old cars a 1969 Camaro, 69 RoadRunner, 66 Nova SS, 65 GMC in progress, 63 c10 in progress, 77 Vette in Progress, and a few new cars 89 mustang coupe and on waiting list for new challenger!!




I like those "BowTies"!!!! Looks like a great collection!

GWHRYKER


----------



## 84c10

thanks GW!


----------



## buckmanmike

I have the ultimate sleeper. 1989 GMC Safari van. I pulled the V6 and installed a GMPP 350/330hp. I had the tranny rebuilt with shift kit and corvette servo.  Headers with duals custom bent. It runs good and can get 19 mpg on highway.


----------



## contender*

buckmanmike said:


> I have the ultimate sleeper. 1989 GMC Safari van. I pulled the V6 and installed a GMPP 350/330hp. I had the tranny rebuilt with shift kit and corvette servo.  Headers with duals custom bent. It runs good and can get 19 mpg on highway.



You didn't get busted for laying drag at the spring rod run in Pigeon Forge didya?????


----------



## 84c10

i went to the rod run i prolly saw the van if he was there!


----------



## Dash

I have a '67 Camaro convertible RS/SS clone, with a LS1/460LE swap.  It's been in the shop getting some minor body work done, A/C and a new top.  Should have it back by the end of the week.  Next is a Heidt's 4-Link rear suspension with a new rear end.  Haven't made up my mind between a GM 12 bolt or a Ford 9".


----------



## Killdee

Perry Hayes said:


> How much is original.



I belive between 3-4k, my b.i.l. bought a new 68 396ss for just under 4k.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

My sister has got all my pictures if any left from first Divorce.
Had a 57 chevy 427 street legal muncie 4 speed

a 68 merc. 429 auto

65 chey nova II 327 400 hp 

68 Camero 327 375 hp

 67 GTO 400 auto wasn't the best so didn't keep it long 

But from over the years I have had numorous cars some good and some Bad...


----------



## FMC

I love classic muscle cars.....Ironically, I've never owned one.  All my friends did.

1.  1967 GTO
2.  1970 Trans-AM 455 HO
3.  1978 Trans Am TA-6.6
4.  1972 Buick GS Ram Air 455.

Needless to say, we are lucky to be alive.


----------



## Dixie Dawg

Dash said:


> I have a '67 Camaro convertible RS/SS clone, with a LS1/460LE swap.  It's been in the shop getting some minor body work done, A/C and a new top.  Should have it back by the end of the week.  Next is a Heidt's 4-Link rear suspension with a new rear end.  Haven't made up my mind between a GM 12 bolt or a Ford 9".




That is a sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet ride!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perry Hayes

Dixie Dawg said:


> That is a sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet ride!!!!!!!!!!


Yes it is.


----------



## EnglishRedNeck

man all these chebbies..
Where's the mopar guys
Saw a nice road runner above..
I have a big block challenger...

where's my pic??


----------



## buckmanmike

That was NOT me at Pigeon Forge, but van will destroy rear tires if I let it, even going into 2nd gear. Thinking about adding a supercharger after deer season is over.
  I forgot to mention on last post, motor also has a help via extra 100hp nitrous boost.


----------



## mikee

Does working for Year One count!

              mikee


----------



## contender*

mikee said:


> Does working for Year One count!
> 
> mikee



Only if you give forum members discounts on parts....


----------



## 69camaro

mikee said:


> Does working for Year One count!
> 
> mikee



me and you could be best buddies.....


----------



## chinquapin

fellas y'all got some lovely cars on here


----------



## doates

Don't have one yet but some day hopefully. 

*****DREAM CAR*****
1966 GTO Coupe with a 389.  Painted in either Black Cherry
or Midnight Black

SWWWWEEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Come around the corner chirpin... chirp...chirp..


----------



## pnome

Nice cars!  Love them muscle cars.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

doates said:


> Don't have one yet but some day hopefully.
> 
> *****DREAM CAR*****
> 1966 GTO Coupe with a 389.  Painted in either Black Cherry
> or Midnight Black
> 
> SWWWWEEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Come around the corner chirpin... chirp...chirp..



Good luck but first you must do something to the rear they come out of the hole fish tailin too bad so were not all that great of a quater miler   But are cool lookin car


----------



## jon c anderson

Todd_GA_CO_09 said:


> I own a 9 second daily driver. Of course i dont drive it every day but I could. If I only had HALF the money I sunk in it. It is for sale at this time.



9 sec in the 1/8 th ? sure dont look like its leaving like a 9sec 1/4 mile car to me.

i got a 10sec car i'll  you with , call me 

jon anderson
229 896 6140
229 456 0647


----------



## Fro1911nut

97 GT...Bunch of Bolt on's


----------



## kornbread

1993 mustang coupe 351 windsor 101mm turbo trying to get pics uploaded also 1991 mustang coupe with a 496 bbc yes chevy .


----------



## jon c anderson

kornbread said:


> 1993 mustang coupe 351 windsor 101mm turbo trying to get pics uploaded also 1991 mustang coupe with a 496 bbc yes chevy .




you the same kornbread that was on pinks ?


----------



## trumpdriver

I've had a few....Love them all. Wish health was better would start back again.


----------



## fountain

i have had 2 lightnings and my wife had an 04 mystichrome cobra.

the red 02 lightning had 4800 miles when i blew the engine in feb 07--i bought it w/ 325 miles in 05.  it made 435/535 at the tires.  one of the cleanest vehicles you will ever find and one of the lowest miled lightnings in the nation.

the silver 01 lightning had a built motor and tranny.  it made 620 at the tires on a 125 shot and i had it re-tuned this summer and made 500 at the tires with the factory blower.

the cobra was relatively stock and a daily driver.  with a few bolt ons it made 460 at the tires.  very fun car to drive.













]













i now have nothing and my wife drives an suv!!!!  
this is the only play toy i have ---- at least for now


----------



## Texas Bill

I have a 1966 Goat, 389, 3 two's, four speed, pillared coupe in Tiger gold with black top.  Original air conditioned car.  Still sits on redline tires with rally ones.  Get ya'll some pics later.   Had a '71 and a '67 as well but college tuition for two kids took over and pfft they were gone.


----------



## kornbread

jon c anderson said:


> you the same kornbread that was on pinks ?


no but we was filming at gainsville 2 years ago when the guy drove from tx to race me backed out .


----------



## mac125

Im Looking For 67-69 Camaro ,55,56 Belair 2 Door Or 55,56 Nomad If Anyone Knows Wher 1 Is Prefer Project Car To Fix Up Let Me Know


----------



## sogafishin

Here's a 76 Camaro I built for my wife.Its fun.


----------



## Guy

Heres mine. '88 Saleen Vert.  3:73's full stainless exhaust, tremec tko, and a few bolt ons.  It's 1 0f 127.  Just restored the interior with leather added some guages etc.  will most likely have Pro Line Racing in woodstock build me a 331 stroker so i can store the original engine for future value.  these are older pics when I bought it.


----------



## Guy

creekbender said:


> here's my pride and joy , a 1969 ford torino gt , 351w , 289 heads ported and polished with bigger valves , hooker headers , comp cam , 650 holley sitting on a torker 2 edelbrock intake , c6 trans , 3.55 gears , 40series flowmasters in the back, orginal paint , she'll go when she wants to , if i could just keep a transmission behind it i'd be happy .



Put a toploader in it!


----------



## sogafishin

Cool car Guy.I have a 88 notchback 5.0 thats my next project.Almost done with the Camaro.


----------



## jon c anderson

trumpdriver said:


> I've had a few....Love them all. Wish health was better would start back again.



you want to sell that lift ?
jon anderson
229 896 6140
229 456 0647


----------



## Guy

sogafishin said:


> Cool car Guy.I have a 88 notchback 5.0 thats my next project.Almost done with the Camaro.



Thanks.  Don't you just love those foxbodies!

We should have a woodys musclecar roundup!!


----------



## Ozzie

What a great thread guys!  Keep 'em coming!  Good 'ol classic, black top rippin' AMERICAN V-8 IRON  and not one single rice burner with a ************ can muffler!


----------



## sogafishin

Hey John C  you must go to South Ga Motorsports Park alot.I live 5 miles from it myself.Looking forward to taking the S10 out there soon.Will post pics right when it comes out of the paint shop.


----------



## jbi1104

Texas Bill said:


> I have a 1966 Goat, 389, 3 two's, four speed, pillared coupe in Tiger gold with black top.  Original air conditioned car.  Still sits on redline tires with rally ones.  Get ya'll some pics later.   Had a '71 and a '67 as well but college tuition for two kids took over and pfft they were gone.



Sounds like the exact goat we sold years ago.  Did you buy it in Rockdale by chance?


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

Some real nice rides on here. I love creekbenders 1969 Torino, I had one just like it in high school.  And Southern Steels 442 awesome. I love all hotrods. Ford, GM, Chrysler. As long as it's RWD and American made.  My 1992 Z28:
 Black H/T,Harwood 2" cowl hood, MSD Ignition, March underdrive pullies, Moates The Ostrich, Ram air, SLP runners, 24# injectors, SLP1 3/4 headers, Pypes cats, Mufflex 3.5 cat back Spintech muffler, Amsoil synth.lubes, Competition Engineering SFC's, Edelbrock strut tower bar, Spohntorque arm, Wonderbar, Roadtech lower control arm's and panhard bar, PST susp, KYB Shocks, LPE 3.5" alum driveshaft, LS1 brake upgrade.
Fun to drive.  Mostly stock engine but runs good, fairly quick, real fast.  Handles like it's on a rail. 

OK Eric Perkins time to show that gorgeous Chevy of your dads, let's have it bro.


----------



## Perkins

*My Dads Impala*

Thanks 7 mag. And I know this is not a muscle car..but let me say this. My Dad is my Hero and I tried to post his pride and joy a 1958 Chevy Impala on the bragging board some time back, but was high jacked by a guy that I guess didn't care for Chevy's, but here is the deal.My Dad is almost 70 years old and this car is his pride and joy. He thought it was the coolest thing to have it on the world wide web because he has never used a computer. He called every friend he had and told them that I put it on here...on Woody's, and to go check it out. He was so proud. Then some guy comes on talking trash about because it was a Chevy it must leak oil and so on. so I pulled the post.The next day my mom called me asking where my dads car was at on Woody's because she wanted to show a friend the pics. so I had to tell her what had happened and that I pulled the pics off. All he wanted was to see his car on the web. So again, I know it is not a hot rod, but no matter what you drive they are all awesome cars to the person that builds them.EP


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

Gorgeous man, that old iron is considered by all the beginning of hot rodding.


----------



## Guy

7MAGMIKE said:


> Some real nice rides on here. I love creekbenders 1969 Torino, I had one just like it in high school.  And Southern Steels 442 awesome. I love all hotrods. Ford, GM, Chrysler. As long as it's RWD and American made.  My 1992 Z28:
> Black H/T,Harwood 2" cowl hood, MSD Ignition, March underdrive pullies, Moates The Ostrich, Ram air, SLP runners, 24# injectors, SLP1 3/4 headers, Pypes cats, Mufflex 3.5 cat back Spintech muffler, Amsoil synth.lubes, Competition Engineering SFC's, Edelbrock strut tower bar, Spohntorque arm, Wonderbar, Roadtech lower control arm's and panhard bar, PST susp, KYB Shocks, LPE 3.5" alum driveshaft, LS1 brake upgrade.
> Fun to drive.  Mostly stock engine but runs good, fairly quick, real fast.  Handles like it's on a rail.
> 
> OK Eric Perkins time to show that gorgeous Chevy of your dads, let's have it bro.



This spring me and you may need to go at it!!  Classic Camaro-Mustang race!!


----------



## Guy

Eric Perkins said:


> Thanks 7 mag. And I know this is not a muscle car..but let me say this. My Dad is my Hero and I tried to post his pride and joy a 1958 Chevy Impala on the bragging board some time back, but was high jacked by a guy that I guess didn't care for Chevy's, but here is the deal.My Dad is almost 70 years old and this car is his pride and joy. He thought it was the coolest thing to have it on the world wide web because he has never used a computer. He called every friend he had and told them that I put it on here...on Woody's, and to go check it out. He was so proud. Then some guy comes on talking trash about because it was a Chevy it must leak oil and so on. so I pulled the post.The next day my mom called me asking where my dads car was at on Woody's because she wanted to show a friend the pics. so I had to tell her what had happened and that I pulled the pics off. All he wanted was to see his car on the web. So again, I know it is not a hot rod, but no matter what you drive they are all awesome cars to the person that builds them.EP



That's too bad.  i am a Ford lover and like to raz a little with the Checy, Mopar guys!  It's all in good fun.  

BUT, to trash that '58?  No way.  that is one beautiful car.  And, FTW, Impalas are indeed muscle cars.

My dad had a '58 and a '64 SS.  I'm trying to get him to buy another '64!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

Guy said:


> That's too bad.  i am a Ford lover and like to raz a little with the Checy, Mopar guys!  It's all in good fun.
> 
> BUT, to trash that '58?  No way.  that is one beautiful car.  And, FTW, Impalas are indeed muscle cars.
> 
> My dad had a '58 and a '64 SS.  I'm trying to get him to buy another '64!



As I said earlier I love em all even Mopars although the Mopar folks abandoned the scene for about 30 years.  Now they want a piece of the pie.  My son has a '95 5.0 Mustang I may try to wrangle out of him for some fun.  I love that body style.

Since the dragstrip at Dallas went to seed I have not raced the Camaro.  Too far to go to Commerce or Reynolds for a night of racing.


----------



## Guy

I wish they would put more local drag strips around North GA!!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

Yeah me too, it would slow down street racing maybe put it in a safer place.


----------



## jon c anderson

sogafishin said:


> Hey John C  you must go to South Ga Motorsports Park alot.I live 5 miles from it myself.Looking forward to taking the S10 out there soon.Will post pics right when it comes out of the paint shop.




well i moved from sunrise florida (near ft lauderdale) due to living near a kick ********* track , i raced an nmca event & thought how nice sgmp is. then i moved here & found out shad dean is a real @#%^&$ & very disrespectful ! 
i was totally disappointed in sgmp.
now C S R  bought it & turned it totally around ! so glad the dean family sold it (i thank them for building it only) 
so happy C S R  bought it , kim & rowland wood are very nice people & listen to the racers.
i stayed glued to the web site  http://www.racesgmp.com/

see ya there come ck us out (GEORGIA STREET OUTLAWS)

jon anderson
229 896 6140
229 456 0647


----------



## Duramax

*My junk...*

Hey guys here is my junk...  Just a fox body with a little BBF motor in it.  I hope you guys like it.


----------



## jon c anderson

Duramax said:


> Hey guys here is my junk...  Just a fox body with a little BBF motor in it.  I hope you guys like it.




that ant junk ! bring that down feb 9-10 to south georgia motorsports park    http://www.racesgmp.com/


i'll be running open comp

jon anderson
229 896 6140
229 456 0647


----------



## Duramax

Come to Silver Dollar on the 26th of Jan.  There is going to be a good group of people going if the weather holds out.

I know of 2 people on here that will be there.  Thanks for the compliment, I know it isn't junk--LOL  Just aggravating to work on sometimes.


----------



## Guy

I am afraid to run mine.  It's a vert! would hate the top flyin up halfway down the track!


----------



## irishleprechaun

*1965 corvette*

Don't have a pic handy but I have a numbers matching 1965 corvette.  327/300, muncie close ration 4 speed.  Bought it when I was single almost 20 years ago (doesn't seem that long).  It was red w/black interior when I bought it...researched it and found it was originally tuxedo black exterior and silver interior.  I finally found one on the web and the color combo looks really sharp.  I also found out that there were only about 6 produced with that exterior/interior combo in 1965.  I guess the Raiders were not as popular back then.

I thought that $13k was a lot of money for her in 1988, until I just watched the Barrett-Jackson auction.  Similar numbers matching cars going for $100k  up to $400k...makes me think about selling her (not!).

I keep calling it "her" and of course just like gone in 60 seconds she has a name.....her name is "trouble"....go figure


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

Hey Duramax That Fox ain't junk looks nice to me.  And Guy that ragtop coming off couldn't be anymore exciting than the time I lost the hood off my Z28 at Dallas a few years ago.  Man what a ride.


----------



## Perkins

*Z Car*

7 Mag, post a pic of your Camaro. I love that car. Also to all thanks for the coments on Pops Car.


----------



## Perkins

Guy said:


> That's too bad.  i am a Ford lover and like to raz a little with the Checy, Mopar guys!  It's all in good fun.
> 
> BUT, to trash that '58?  No way.  that is one beautiful car.  And, FTW, Impalas are indeed muscle cars.
> 
> My dad had a '58 and a '64 SS.  I'm trying to get him to buy another '64!



Thanks! and yea, those 64 ss cars are awesome too. let me know if he gets one!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

Eric Perkins said:


> 7 Mag, post a pic of your Camaro. I love that car. Also to all thanks for the coments on Pops Car.



 I was looking for one a little while ago none on the pc I need to clean it up and make some shots.


----------



## Guy

7MAGMIKE said:


> Hey Duramax That Fox ain't junk looks nice to me.  And Guy that ragtop coming off couldn't be anymore exciting than the time I lost the hood off my Z28 at Dallas a few years ago.  Man what a ride.



After my stroker install I'm putting hood pins on!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

Well this was a factory steel hood that came off, at ~75 mph.  That's why I now have the bolt on Harwood cowl induction hood.


----------



## Nautical Son

Ozzie said:


> What a great thread guys!  Keep 'em coming!  Good 'ol classic, black top rippin' AMERICAN V-8 IRON  and not one single rice burner with a ************ can muffler!



I am all about some Mustangs, Camaros, and such what with the 350's, 396's.
But somebody's got to have a Grand National or a GNX sittin around
fess up and post some pics

As far as rice goes I got one that'll run with most stangs and f-body chevys, normally aspirated and more horse power per liter than anything south of a Vette Z-06. 
Pics will be found sometime this week.


----------



## fountain

anymore trucks?  i know i'm not the only one.


----------



## Duramax

*Hot Rod truck*

Here is my hot rod truck...


----------



## Smokey

You guys are killing me!!
Some beautiful cars on here.
What I wouldnt do for a 71 Chevelle SS
I dont have the no-how to restore.
I for sure dont have the money to just flat out buy one.


----------



## dherrin

*for sale*

2001 Trans Am WS6 rated over 650 Horsepower
 505 @ the rear wheels. 10 second street car tops out to 200 MPH.
STS rear Turbo with 9 lbs of boost (methanal) 
342 gears, I think it needs 373 in it , 342 allows the turbo to really open up but me and my performance guy is ready to try 373's.
Had 411 gears and it broke the rear end.
Brand new intercooler, 6 speed, $1000 fly wheel.
Painted Torqe ll  wheels
17x11 rear, 17x9 fronts

I have not lost in a quick race against anything on the road, this car reacts quick and MK Performance said don't let the Horsepower full ya! VIPER, Z06 with 150 shot nitros, nothing!
This car will go from 70 mph to 160 mph in a matter of seconds.
It's  is in pertfect shape only 84,000 miles loaded has a option WS6 offers.
This year model WS6 in this kinda shape brings $18,000 to $21,000 WITHOUT all the upgrades. I have put $13,000 more in the car.

For Sale $23,000 OBO my loss your gain!


----------



## Allen Waters

uh,, sweet car Donnie!!


----------



## merc123

1980's oldsmobile   Little rough around the edges but it hauls

350 SBC bored .40 over (355 CU) and decked
Eagle crank, rods and pistons
Stock double hump heads
World Products high rise aluminum intake
Custom cam grind
Crane "Gold Race" roller rockers and lifters
1.94 valves (2.02 isn't allowed)
8 quart oil kicker oil pan
Holley 650 DP carb
Pro Comp HEI distributor
Schoenfeld 1-5/8" Primary, 3" Collector headers
No mufflers, no "exhaust system"
2HP mini racing starter 
AFCO Springs, Pro shocks
6.81 gears, 9" floater rear end


----------



## a34

I've got a couple of old Chargers. Here's a pic of my first one with my best friend from 1984. I was on leave from the Army, and a pic 23 years later of us in October 2007.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

dherrin, I love that 'bird.  Awsome how do you like the STS turbo kit?


----------



## gunner

1978 Pontiac Trans Am Y-88 Gold Edition, matching numbers almost completed with it. Will try to post pics later.


----------



## Guy

dherrin said:


> 2001 Trans Am WS6 rated over 650 Horsepower
> 505 @ the rear wheels. 10 second street car tops out to 200 MPH.
> STS rear Turbo with 9 lbs of boost (methanal)
> 342 gears, I think it needs 373 in it , 342 allows the turbo to really open up but me and my performance guy is ready to try 373's.
> Had 411 gears and it broke the rear end.
> Brand new intercooler, 6 speed, $1000 fly wheel.
> Painted Torqe ll  wheels
> 17x11 rear, 17x9 fronts
> 
> I have not lost in a quick race against anything on the road, this car reacts quick and MK Performance said don't let the Horsepower full ya! VIPER, Z06 with 150 shot nitros, nothing!
> This car will go from 70 mph to 160 mph in a matter of seconds.
> It's  is in pertfect shape only 84,000 miles loaded has a option WS6 offers.
> This year model WS6 in this kinda shape brings $18,000 to $21,000 WITHOUT all the upgrades. I have put $13,000 more in the car.
> 
> For Sale $23,000 OBO my loss your gain!



  I'll make sure I come no where near you on the road!  that thing looks mean!


----------



## jlbags

These are not really muscle cars, but I have a pair of 1965 Cadillac convertibles.  One is a Deville with hydraulics and one is an Eldorado.

The daily driver / family truckster is a Magnum SRT8.

I am a big fan of most any muscle from GM or Mopar from the late 60s / early 70s.  Just don't have the room (or $) for more toys right now.


----------



## fountain

dherrin said:


> 2001 Trans Am WS6 rated over 650 Horsepower
> 505 @ the rear wheels. 10 second street car tops out to 200 MPH.
> STS rear Turbo with 9 lbs of boost (methanal)
> 342 gears, I think it needs 373 in it , 342 allows the turbo to really open up but me and my performance guy is ready to try 373's.
> Had 411 gears and it broke the rear end.
> Brand new intercooler, 6 speed, $1000 fly wheel.
> Painted Torqe ll  wheels
> 17x11 rear, 17x9 fronts
> 
> I have not lost in a quick race against anything on the road, this car reacts quick and MK Performance said don't let the Horsepower full ya! VIPER, Z06 with 150 shot nitros, nothing!
> This car will go from 70 mph to 160 mph in a matter of seconds.
> It's  is in pertfect shape only 84,000 miles loaded has a option WS6 offers.
> This year model WS6 in this kinda shape brings $18,000 to $21,000 WITHOUT all the upgrades. I have put $13,000 more in the car.
> 
> For Sale $23,000 OBO my loss your gain!




is 505 at the tires with or without the gas?  what will it do in the 1/4 w/o the gas?


----------



## Guy

a34 said:


> I've got a couple of old Chargers. Here's a pic of my first one with my best friend from 1984. I was on leave from the Army, and a pic 23 years later of us in October 2007.



That is cool!!  That was the same car 23 years later?


----------



## kornbread

dherrin said:


> 2001 Trans Am WS6 rated over 650 Horsepower
> 505 @ the rear wheels. 10 second street car tops out to 200 MPH.
> STS rear Turbo with 9 lbs of boost (methanal)
> 342 gears, I think it needs 373 in it , 342 allows the turbo to really open up but me and my performance guy is ready to try 373's.
> Had 411 gears and it broke the rear end.
> Brand new intercooler, 6 speed, $1000 fly wheel.
> Painted Torqe ll wheels
> 17x11 rear, 17x9 fronts
> 
> I have not lost in a quick race against anything on the road, this car reacts quick and MK Performance said don't let the Horsepower full ya! VIPER, Z06 with 150 shot nitros, nothing!
> This car will go from 70 mph to 160 mph in a matter of seconds.
> It's is in pertfect shape only 84,000 miles loaded has a option WS6 offers.
> This year model WS6 in this kinda shape brings $18,000 to $21,000 WITHOUT all the upgrades. I have put $13,000 more in the car.
> 
> For Sale $23,000 OBO my loss your gain!


before you sell lets have a quick race against my old 1992 mustang so you can say you have a least one loss


----------



## Guy

kornbread said:


> before you sell lets have a quick race against my old 1992 mustang so you can say you have a least one loss


----------



## fountain

being that u live in douglas, give us some times to compare--that is for both of ya.  i don't live too far from ya and have been there several times running my truck--bet i have seen ya before.


----------



## kornbread

i cant give times this is my living how i make my money


----------



## ACguy

I have a 99 cobra with a D-1sc procharger . I hope to upgrade to a F-1A in the next year or 2.


----------



## jon c anderson

a34 said:


> I've got a couple of old Chargers. Here's a pic of my first one with my best friend from 1984. I was on leave from the Army, and a pic 23 years later of us in October 2007.




the whole best friend thing is so cool , love the photo shot. dam best friends are hard to find, my best friend moved to texas. i see him once in a while , miss that good old boy


----------



## a34

Guy said:


> That is cool!!  That was the same car 23 years later?



Yep !


----------



## a34

jon c anderson said:


> the whole best friend thing is so cool , love the photo shot. dam best friends are hard to find, my best friend moved to texas. i see him once in a while , miss that good old boy



Thank you sir ! 

Good friends are hard to find. Best friends even harder.


----------



## Mistrfish

Here is my beast, she is not much to look at but she will run the 1/8 in 6.53 Sec.  I have been out of the country for a couple of years so she has been sitting at my dads. But all that is about to change as I will be home at the end of March, cant wait to start her up .


----------



## frdstang90

I have a 1990 ex Florida trooper car.  It runs 11.8-11.9 in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## Rambo

*I got a*

I got a old truck wouldn't call it a muscle truck. We enjoy riding in it almost every weekend. So if you've seen it raise your hand and tell me where and if you see it on a rollback or a trailer it's brokedown or stolen. It's a 1940 Chevy Tan colored truck with red corvette rally wheels 327/300hp 3-2s  5 speed  power steering, power disc brakes, crappy looking flames on the side and GIT ER DONE on the tailgate. But we have a lot of fun driving it. Also got a 1930 Ford Model A 5 window Coupe I'm building.


----------



## biggin13

I've got a 1976 ford f-150 with a 390 motor 3 speed with granny gear.  We are gonna start fixen up runs great just needs some little stuff.


----------



## jkade72

Just sold this one but they haven't picked it up yet, 67 with ls1, 4l60e. This is by far the most fun car/truck I have ever owned.






This is my pride and joy, it is tore in a million pieces now being pro toured.









That is KevinJ's camaro


----------



## jkade72

My old man's camaro he built but it is gone now and his latest creation the 66 vette.


----------



## creekbender

jkade72 said:


> My old man's camaro he built but it is gone now and his latest creation the 66 vette.
> View attachment 118718
> 
> View attachment 118719
> 
> View attachment 118720
> 
> View attachment 118721



good lookin cars , love how u representing the busch brand next to the door


----------



## jkade72

creekbender said:


> good lookin cars , love how u representing the busch brand next to the door



You didn't notice the one under the frame that he crushed with the bags That is what he calls the car is the crusher since it will crush beer cans You can't beat gud ol busch for 12.99 a 30 pack


----------



## msdins

Its not really a hot rod but here is my father in laws 67 Ford better known as "Granpa".


----------



## bad mojo

this my 1930 ford truck hotrod juice brakes 300hp 350 ci 4 spd auto no air no heat  just a old hotrod


----------



## deanos74

creekbender said:


> here's my pride and joy , a 1969 ford torino gt , 351w , 289 heads ported and polished with bigger valves , hooker headers , comp cam , 650 holley sitting on a torker 2 edelbrock intake , c6 trans , 3.55 gears , 40series flowmasters in the back, orginal paint , she'll go when she wants to , if i could just keep a transmission behind it i'd be happy .


 i like the taladega version of the same car only seen a few...


----------



## jon c anderson

any drag racers ? renyolds ga. "sliver dollar raceway" is running an open comp class

600.00 to win
400 ru
100 semis

jon anderson
229 896 6140
229 456 0647


----------



## badger

Got a "foreign" one. 1985 Euro M635i. Undergoing restoration.........


----------



## Mel

I've got a 78 Bronco with a built 429.  I don't wheel it, its just a toy that can light up those 33s.  I call it my angry truck, because when I'm really peeved I can drive it, romp on the throttle, open it up and let it growl.  Makes me grin like a chesire cat every time.





Then I got my new pride and joy, my little 66 F100.  Gonna restore this one and keep it pretty original as its all factory and complete.  Except for the wheels, I added those.






Then there's the family race car.  73 Duster, 408 stroker.  Low 10s in the 1/4.


----------



## jon c anderson

*pinks all out @ atlanta*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

pinks all out any 1 goin ? we r 4 sure ! racin there be sure to ck out open comp @ sliver dollar raceway 
lost 1st round but had a blast, would recomend it to anyone who wants to race. 600.00 to win 400.00 ru 100.00 semis

ck it out http://www.silverdollarraceway.com/s...hedule2004.htm

jon anderson
229 896 6140
229 456 0647
__________________
GEORGIA STREET OUTLAWS


----------



## C Cape

I've had a mustang or two.  Here's my past stangs.

1988 Mustang LX Hatch - Built 358, N2O, Cage, Built trans and rear end, Full suspension - 6.90 @ 104 - 100 Shot on DR's (cutting nitrous on at 60')

2001 Mustang GT - Vortech S-Trim aftercooled 3.10 RR Pulley, Built Rear, Full Exhaust, TKO 600 - 7.59@98

2003 Mustang Mach 1 - Auto, Bolt Ons, Built rear and suspension - 12.83@110


----------



## Mel

jon c anderson said:


> pinks all out any 1 goin ? we r 4 sure !


We're going with the Duster.  But I have my doubts on it going well.  They ran at Steele yesterday and can't seem to get the car running where it should.


----------



## cj5 buggy

does a cj5 with 1 tons and a 383 stroker count?

after my step son gets back from iraq and gets stationed up in fort cambell we'll be working on his 68 charger, he's get the tub abd frame work and i get to do the motor...







she's a ugly duckling as of right now...


----------



## HULETT HUNTER

I got this here truck. He ain't no hotrod but he's paid for and i drive him everyday.

78000 original miles and he runs like a champ.

And I am open to offers.

HH


----------



## FMC

HULETT HUNTER said:


> I got this here truck. He ain't no hotrod but he's paid for and i drive him everyday.
> 
> 78000 original miles and he runs like a champ.
> 
> And I am open to offers.
> 
> HH



Is that a 66?  I love old trucks.


----------



## HULETT HUNTER

its a 1965 with 78000 original miles. i painted it about 3 yars ago and recovered the seat. it drives like a new truck and shines like a new penny.


----------



## huberbanjopicker

*Mustang GT*

I got a 1995 Mustang GT, its got a Trickflow intake manifold,K and N cold air intake, Cam, Ford Racing long tube headers, Ford racing Plugs and Wires, Custom Recero Racing Seats, Hurst Short throw shifter,3.73 gears, 75 mm throttle body, Underdrive Pulleys, Full magna flow X pipe exhaust from the headers back,Cobra R hood, and Cobra wheels. She's a beast off the line.


----------



## sharpshot

heres my 1987 mustang coupe its a true street car it runs 9.50's @ 143 in the 1/4 with a little old 347


----------



## Craig Knight

*2002 Dyna Wide Glide*

just got my heads for the Harley sent them to the machine shop, now just waiting for the stroker crank and rods, and my pop up pistons to come in, going to tear it down this winter and build it up, and paint it.


----------



## jon c anderson

sharpshot said:


> heres my 1987 mustang coupe its a true street car it runs 9.50's @ 143 in the 1/4 with a little old 347




bring it down august 9th sgmp

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7CQOLY56nIs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7CQOLY56nIs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LKMENO

*1980 El Camino SS*

Heres my baby. 400sbc,3:42 posi,350th, goes pretty good.Headers, flowmasters.


----------



## eleuthros1

Lil 72 Nova street rod. Runs low 12s and is sweeet on the street...


----------



## jon c anderson

eleuthros1 said:


> Lil 72 Nova street rod. Runs low 12s and is sweeet on the street...



bring it south ga motorsports park this fri-sat 1,000.00 payout in each class gaurentee !


----------



## eleuthros1

I'll be at Twiggs on Saturday the 22nd for some grudge racing...come on down and say howdy!


----------



## jon c anderson

eleuthros1 said:


> I'll be at Twiggs on Saturday the 22nd for some grudge racing...come on down and say howdy!




GRUDGE RACING WHAT A JOKE ALL I EVER SEE IS BICKERING , HIGH TENSION & NO RACING JUST T N T

6.0 / 7.0 / OPEN COMP / DRAG RADIAL / KING OF THE STRIP TODAY @ SOUTH GEORGIA MOTORSPORTS PARK YOU CAN WIN A GRAND TODAY !


----------



## eleuthros1

jon c anderson said:


> GRUDGE RACING WHAT A JOKE ALL I EVER SEE IS BICKERING , HIGH TENSION & NO RACING JUST T N T
> 
> 6.0 / 7.0 / OPEN COMP / DRAG RADIAL / KING OF THE STRIP TODAY @ SOUTH GEORGIA MOTORSPORTS PARK YOU CAN WIN A GRAND TODAY !



That's almost 4 hours away...for just $1,000?

This is a group of about 25 cars from a club that gets together regularly to race each other...No bickering, just heads up run what you brung drag racing.


----------



## dbodkin

Old MoPar









New MoPar







I love the Magnum R/T it will blow the '70 Charger in the weeds...

And still has plenty of cargo room...


----------



## eleuthros1

dbodkin said:


> Old MoPar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New MoPar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Magnum R/T it will blow the '70 Charger in the weeds...
> 
> And still has plenty of cargo room...



That 70' is REALLY sweeeet!!!  I love those old Mopars.  My wife wants a Hemi Magnum pretty bad, we're looking for one now.


----------



## dbodkin

eleuthros1 said:


> That 70' is REALLY sweeeet!!!  I love those old Mopars.  My wife wants a Hemi Magnum pretty bad, we're looking for one now.



The used ones are pretty easy to find. But since Chrysler dropped the Magnum all I've seen is SXT /SE's not many 2008 RT's available


----------



## eleuthros1

dbodkin said:


> The used ones are pretty easy to find. But since Chrysler dropped the Magnum all I've seen is SXT /SE's not many 2008 RT's available



Yeah, I don't buy new cars anymore so it takes longer to find the right used car at the right price.  What kind of mileage do you get in yours around town?  I've heard 16-17 which sounds great to me.  Heck, my wifes mini-van gets that now...


----------



## dbodkin

About 17-19 MPG in town.  With MDS highway is pretty good at 28-29 MPG.  Now if I use the Diablo go with a 93 Octane and CAI tune the mileage will vary


----------



## eleuthros1

Yeah, her van is 16-17 in town and 23-24 on the hwy...and it doesn't run like the HEMI!


----------



## Gaducker

Heres mine,  Have not messed with a mustang in 15 years, but I am going to give it a shot, got a few more bucks now than when I was 20 so I will build it the way I wanted to back then, Just took it off the trailer this morning.


----------



## Rednec

Who wants to buy one? 68 Convertible 350/300hp/auto..no body filler, ready to paint/short project car...PM if interested?


----------



## SuperSport

1955 Bel Air and a 1967 SS Camaro


----------



## Eric Brooks

I have a 2007 Ford / Shelby GT500 Mustang and a 2006 Mustang GT.  Both are modded.  Might post pics later, but you all know what both look like.


----------



## tully83

*hot rods*

1968 Ford Rachero  302  auto
1971 Mustang Mach 1 351C auto
1960 Ford thunderbird 352
trying to buy 1966 chevell el camino 396


----------



## bruceg

I have the very antithesis of a muscle car. It's a '65 Rambler American 330 four door sedan with bench seats and a three on the tree. Street rod and muscle car guys, avert your eyes - or try not to laugh too hard.

Pics are of the car.

Of my two older kids working on it (yep, one is standing in the engine bay. Engine is also in the engine bay, lol).

Last is of the engine all cleaned and painted. We popped the head off to get it rebuilt, and since almost everything was off the engine (valve cover, head, exhaust manifold, intake plate, carb) - we figured we'd clean and paint it.

Gotta fix some more rust, do the rubber and windlace, fix the slipping clutch,fix the (and on and on and on it goes). But we're making progress from starting with a car with a siezed engine and frozen drums to now having it running and driving (sometimes).


----------



## Killdee

bruceg said:


> I have the very antithesis of a muscle car. It's a '65 Rambler American 330 four door sedan with bench seats and a three on the tree. Street rod and muscle car guys, avert your eyes - or try not to laugh too hard.
> 
> Pics are of the car.
> 
> Of my two older kids working on it (yep, one is standing in the engine bay. Engine is also in the engine bay, lol).
> 
> Last is of the engine all cleaned and painted. We popped the head off to get it rebuilt, and since almost everything was off the engine (valve cover, head, exhaust manifold, intake plate, carb) - we figured we'd clean and paint it.
> 
> Gotta fix some more rust, do the rubber and windlace, fix the slipping clutch,fix the (and on and on and on it goes). But we're making progress from starting with a car with a siezed engine and frozen drums to now having it running and driving (sometimes).



Hey dood, nice job on the ole rambler inline.


----------



## bruceg

My oldest son and I had a fun time adjusting the valves after torqueing the head down. We warmed it up and did it just manually turning the engine over, then a few days later we decided to "man up" and hit 'em hot and running.

We got oil all over the place, but it was a lot of fun. A kid can learn a lot about engines by taking off the head and turning the crank, then popping the head back on and adjusting valves. Heck - he (and I) learned a lot about stopping by rebuilding the brakes, too. (there's not a lot of stopping in 9.25" manual drum brakes, lol)

Anyway - I'm happy it's simple to work on. We've been reading the Technical Service Manual and asking questions. It's a fun project. Hoping to turn it into my camping car. We'll start looking for a vintage tent trailer once the Rambler is running well. Thinking about an Apache Raven or something similar.


----------



## monroejoe

*Mopar Muscle*

gUYS I HAVE A MEANT LITTLE 2007 CHARGER RT AND ITS THE RIGHT COLOR-RED, YES IT HAS THE HEMI, I ALSO NEED TO SELL IT, THEMS THE BREAKS, $22000. AND IT ONLY HAS ABOUT 2700 MILES ON IT.


----------



## Laneybird

I used to own this. Man, did I screw up. How much do you think she would be worth today?


----------



## BowHunter89

Does a '97 RCSB Silvy with a cammed LM7 with some head work count? Did the swap this summer it might be for sale if anyone is interested....







Slide Show Click...



First Crank...


----------



## old man

I have a 1970 mustang fastback rust bucket . 351 cleveland auto trans.4bl heads , someone else added the boss stripes. Ive bought new floor pans ,wireing harness and several other items.Yes I am a glutton for punishment .... My son just bought a 1997 camaro for a project car with some bolt ons .100 shot , nitrus, 2800 stall, flowmaster exaust .


----------



## crossbreed

here are some of mine!


----------



## eleuthros1

Laneybird said:


> View attachment 209183
> 
> I used to own this. Man, did I screw up. How much do you think she would be worth today?


Depends on the details, but it looks like a sweeet ride!  I'm never selling my Nova!


----------



## GoldDot40

*Bump* for the newer members


----------



## eleuthros1

eleuthros1 said:


> Depends on the details, but it looks like a sweeet ride!  I'm never selling my Nova!



LOL!  Funny what a difference a year makes...

I sold the Nova after getting it on Passtime...I had completely restored it just before getting it on T.V.





I replaced it with a 68' GTO.


----------



## wildmantaz

I have a 99 Firebird Formula with the LS1, 1979 Camaro Sport Coupe, and a 1956 Chevy Belair that is waiting to be restored.


----------



## dturnersr

53 f100 is my current project it just so happens that it arrived yesterday.  Today is day 1.  50th year anniversry edition!


----------



## crich68

66 GT350 Clone.....restored by my son and I


----------



## the r.o.c.

mines not really a muscle car, i have a 1979 corvette. its all original interier seats engine trans.  its a 1 of 2900, it has all the options except power door locks.  it was repainted in 1999 with the factory number paint in enamal. very slick car, still has the 1979 beauty rims and center caps.  it could be a daily driver, but i just get it out every once in a while. dont have any way to post any pictures now.  will try and get some posted.  i would like to sell my car, if your interested pm me.


----------



## GoldDot40

rodney carpenter said:


> its a 1 of 2900,


Just curious....you say there were only 2900 of this particular car built. Was it a specific option package or something?


----------



## ratty 46

My current project is a 1946 ford cpe.  I'm in the process of reinstalling a complete Chassis Works front & rear suspension, adding structure to the middle frame area, FAB9 rear, Wilwood 4 wheel "large" disc brakes, a SBC with intercooler & 68mm turbo, 5 speed. 

Interior is in the works with all rivitted & beaded aluminum .... everything in the interior.

Wheels are 7" & 8"  Pantera factory magnesium wheels.

As soon as I get pix off other laptop I'll post pix.

Ratty 46


----------



## cj5 buggy

dturnersr said:


> 53 f100 is my current project it just so happens that it arrived yesterday.  Today is day 1.  50th year anniversry edition!



this is Nice.


----------



## adavis

*My vote!*



crich68 said:


> 66 GT350 Clone.....restored by my son and I


Best one of the whole bunch! I had a 65 mustang, 86 mustang svo and currently a 94 GT convertible that I never drive. Love me some mustangs!


----------



## cetaws6

NICE RIDES EVERYONE!

here's mine it may not be an old hot rod but i bought it when i got out of high school 1 of around 2500 collector trans am. 2002 with an ls6 has a head and cam package and full exhaust putting down 408hp to the wheels not the fastest but fun to drive for sure!


----------



## win270wsm

creekbender said:


> here's my pride and joy , a 1969 ford torino gt , 351w , 289 heads ported and polished with bigger valves , hooker headers , comp cam , 650 holley sitting on a torker 2 edelbrock intake , c6 trans , 3.55 gears , 40series flowmasters in the back, orginal paint , she'll go when she wants to , if i could just keep a transmission behind it i'd be happy .



Man that is a sweet Torino! wish I had mine back!


----------



## stickslinger76

Here's mine that I am working on. Not a hot rod. Original inline 6 but a good ride in the country car.


----------



## stickslinger76

By the way, you guy's have some awsome cars. I love the old mopars, that awsome torino and that very fine 58.


----------



## barracuda7199

here is my 71 cuda. buikt 440 727 street car drive it anywhere it was a graduation present from my dad. we built the car front to back first with a small block but that didn't last long then she got the big block. headed into year 11 as it's owner.


----------



## Inthegarge

*Muscle cars*

Well, since you asked....







and there's 2 more in the garage..............RW


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

1971 GTO. Sold it about 25 years ago, wish I had it back........


----------



## GT 150

This is my 88 IROC Z-28, It has a numbers matching 305 Tunes Port Injection engine with a 5 speed. It is also for sale.


----------



## repoman34

2002 GMC Sonoma 






I know it's not technically a "hot-rod" compared to a few of the pics that you guys have posted.....but she's fun, and she's fast for a V6. She's in the body shop right now getting a stepside bed put on her (thanks to the big dent you see in the top pic). I'll post new pics when I get her back. She's also got a different grille, and a different hood now than the first pic. Motor hasn't changed. Eventually though, even that's going to change, and she'll be fitted with a 383 Stroker that I've been building on for about 3 years now. Bottom pic is of the engine that's in her now. 4.3 out of my 91 S10 that unfortunately is no longer with us.


----------



## n4gnr

*34 Ford 5-window coupe 400 ford, c-6, 9"*


34 5 window coupe, 400 Ford, C-6, 9"


----------



## irocz2u

Meriwether Mike said:


> Here is my 1971 Olds 442W30. It is 1 of 921 built in 1971. It has a factory balanced and blueprinted 455 CID motor with ram air, special camshaft, OW code turbo 400 trans and a Hurst Dual gate shifter. It scored 966 out of 1,000 points at the Olds Club of America National Meet. The bulk of my lost points were due to radial tires and an aftermarket radio.



   this  was  my  dream car  whin i was  16


----------



## GT 150

Laneybird said:


> View attachment 209183
> 
> I used to own this. Man, did I screw up. How much do you think she would be worth today?



Your not alone..............I had a numbers matching 69 Z-28...........we can cry together

Mike


----------



## swampbogger

Here is what my wife calls our midlife crisis! 99 Trams Am and 98 Corvette . Both have LT1 350's. Trans Am has 6 speed tranny and Vette is a auto. Vette has alittle more hp and torque than Trans Am! Both will absolutely fly!!!! I let my brother drive vette one time... told him to put his foot in it! He backed off b4 it took off and said "oh Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- no, this thing wants to go, I can feel it" TOOOOOOOO FUNNY It took me a little while to figure out the color of vette. Anyone  want to guess?


----------



## zigzag

*My Rides #1*

First is my 48 Dodge. 350/350, chevelle front clip, 3in. chop, 9in rear end. Power hood, windows and doors. AC/Heat and Cruise Control.


----------



## zigzag

*My Rides #2*

Then my Buggy I built from the ground up with all new components.


----------



## DanBROWNING

I own an original 67 camaro, ermine white, 327, power glide. i am the secound owner and ive had her 19 years.


----------



## SS2001




----------



## cejay825

Here's mine, factory 4-speed and A/C


----------



## Truegiant

This thread is always full of win!


----------



## bearpugh

love old classics. heres my '66 swb stepside. daily driver. lil stock 305/ auto.


----------



## coonhunter727

Hey yall im a big fan of the classics...i have one myself and im only 14 ive had it for two years...its a 74 dodge dart sport with a 225 slant six ( replacing it with a 318 ) but anyways its automatic and plan on doin the body work this summer...the best part about it is my dad paid a $150 dollars for it and brought it home poured gas in the carb replaced plugs and wires and it started right up..thanks for readin sorry i aint got a pic on here...gotta love them mopars


----------



## racechevy7

*1976 Type LT*

My first car, and she's still out in the shop!  Not many rolling around from this year anymore!

350, lots of work, full stainless 3 in exhaust, flowmasters, well, we can go on for days.....lol!


----------



## DerrickT

Here's mine, 1972 Cheyenne. Not a Muscle Car, but still nice..
its got 105K on the clock. Been in my family since it was brand new! I still have the factory wheels and wheel covers for it.


----------



## Hankus

Tween me and Dad
76 Ranchero- 400 auto
65 Mustang 2+2- gettin 302 5spd
96 Mustang- 4.6 5spd
59 Ford stepside- 351W C6
all of em have been modified, and like most they still need something


----------



## kbswear

WOW!! Nice to see alot of other anglers share my passion of cars also. Here are a few pics of my two cars i currently own. 























I've had several over the years but these are my 2 current.
There is a bunch of eye candy on this thread. You guys have some amazing rides!


----------



## rocinante

I don't know if I qualify for muscle yet but I have a 97 mustang gt convertible. PI head swap, ported and polished, valve job, comp 262 cams, steeda underdrive pullies, mac long tubes, catted H pipe, walker exhaust, 3600 stall, 4.10 gears, 13 inch cobra front brakes, slot and drill rotors, stainless lines, vogtland springs, tokico struts, metco lower arms. yada yada yada. Runs muscular enough for me. I might do nitrous but I am getting to the point where I might overwhelm my stock internals and fuel system.

http://forum.saiga-12.com/uploads/gallery/1270213276/gallery_5436_458_807639.jpg


----------



## MikeEast

Here's my toy - 2005 Magnum RT with a few changes/upgrades. Very cool to see new Mopar's getting some respect!






Dynos in the 340-350hp/350-365tq range, has run a best of 13.3 at 106 in the 1/4 and circled Atlanta Motor Speedway at 130+. I'm a set of heads away from being in the 12's in the 1/4. 

Sidewinder cam, jba shorty headers, high-flow cats, Zoomers catback, poly motor mounts, SilverBox electronic shift kit, and a Diablo predator tuner.






Mike


----------



## kbswear

rocinante said:


> I don't know if I qualify for muscle yet but I have a 97 mustang gt convertible. PI head swap, ported and polished, valve job, comp 262 cams, steeda underdrive pullies, mac long tubes, catted H pipe, walker exhaust, 3600 stall, 4.10 gears, 13 inch cobra front brakes, slot and drill rotors, stainless lines, vogtland springs, tokico struts, metco lower arms. yada yada yada. Runs muscular enough for me. I might do nitrous but I am getting to the point where I might overwhelm my stock internals and fuel system.



Muscle is all about what you like not just the classics. Before i got into mustangs i had a 70 Nova, 67 El Camino SS, 65 Chevy truck...its all about what interest you!

BTW you pic isnt working, at least not for me.


----------



## 66 POJ

I like the blue oval...
Not pictured is the 03 Lightning. I sold it a few years back.


----------



## mikey1297

1986 GT w/351w and a few other mods 











2001 Aprilia rsv mille






And i just sold this one..2001 handa 929


----------



## nosfedgta

I have an 83 camaro z28 with all the 92 ground effects. It has a sbc with a few goodies on it








ps. Fastest small tire car on GON!


----------



## nosfedgta

Here is my old car. Its an 88 GTA Trans am. It had a SBC with a few goodies on it as well   I miss that car bad! I wish I could get it back. Should have never sold it.


----------



## kbswear

nosfedgta said:


> ps. Fastest small tire car on GON!



Why did this statement not surprise me


----------



## nosfedgta

kbswear said:


> Why did this statement not surprise me



I have no idea what you mean!! im just sayin! lol


----------



## Emmersom Biggens

*here's mine*

2010 Camaro 2SS, 6 speed manual, 426 HP, I fell in love with the new ones, although I am a big fan of the old ones too.


----------



## GoldDot40

^^^^MAN THAT'S NICE^^^^^

I love the 'switchblade/silver metallic' paint. That's what I'm having my '79 Camaro painted (in the process actually). I actually got the RPO color code off a '09 Corvette, then later found it was the same silver color on the '10 Camaro as well.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens

Bassquatch said:


> ^^^^MAN THAT'S NICE^^^^^
> 
> I love the 'switchblade/silver metallic' paint. That's what I'm having my '79 Camaro painted (in the process actually). I actually got the RPO color code off a '09 Corvette, then later found it was the same silver color on the '10 Camaro as well.



Thanks man


----------



## Eric Brooks

Any mods planned?

I'm tuning a 2010 SS next week with an Edelbrock blower.  I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens

I have been looking at chips and the super charger on line. I'm not a real fanatic, but may tinker with it some. Please do let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Eric Brooks

It made 431 horsepower at the tires on 5 psi and conservative timing. It's also an automatic car. The owner doesn't race.


----------



## sparkplug5193

1935 ford custom







1930 ford model A






65 ford galaxie 500






1950 ford f1 under construction


----------



## bamafans

*66 chevelle ss*

here is mine... had it about 22 years


----------



## richard11

86 stang


----------



## lostngawoods

a few old things around here ( besides me-ha)


----------



## Born2Trade

*my 72*

Just got this runs and drives real good needs body work


----------



## looseparts

*muscle cars*

I got a 1965 mustang  fast back.1963  1/2 mercury marauder,1965 galaxie p code, 1970 428 cobra jet mach 1 1976 f1oo 351 cleveland,1979 flh harley.more junk than i need


----------



## Bigupchevyguy

Well guess i'll post up our rods...

1st is '69 c10 350/350 love this truck drive it all over the place 






2nd is dads '59 chevy fleetside 455/400 beast of a truck






And this is a '41 chevy that dad sold a while back






And a '66 chevelle were doin a full restore for a customer.


----------



## GoldDot40

Just so this thread isn't forgotten.....BUMP!!!

Some good looking, nice cars here guys.


----------



## FROGSLAYER

May as well throw mine in ... Old School Hotrod - 35 Ford with a 55 Plymouth Polysphere (259) "Baby Hemi" Still working on it.


----------



## GoldDot40

^^Looking good^^ Keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## klwehunt

Got a 69 elcamino,matching numbers car black on black,big block 4 speed.Guess you could call it a resto rod with roller cam,electric water pump,MSD, 850 demon,12 bolt etc. fun to drive not much gas mileage.


----------



## doublebrowtine

Restored this one 26 yrs ago and still own it.


----------



## upatree

2012 Mustang GT 

Have added a few things: 302 Boss Intake, JLT Carbon Fiber CAI, was 3:31's now have 3:73's, 3" O/R H Pipe with Roush Axel backs, BMR LCA's, fuel rail covers, Ford Blue coil covers, Redline Hood Struts, CDC Chin Spoiler, Roush Upper & Lower Billet Grille, SCT Tuner w/Bama Tunes.

Just put on a set of American Muscle Machined Black Wheels today 18X10's out back and 18X8's as of now i have Nitto NT05R's mounted on back and factorys on the front. Have a set of Magnaflows coming should be on by end of week. Also will be picking up a KR500 Hood on Monday, that will replacing the factory hood soon. 

Hopefully next year some type power adder will be bolted on. I will take cash donations! LOL!


----------



## firebiker

*My 71 Goat*

*1971 Pontiac GTO , she has a 400 w/ Ram-Air heads, RA cam & RA exhaust manifolds & factory 4 speed w/ posi 323*


----------



## Inthegarge

*My new addition*

1967 Mercury Cougar, sb 4sp


----------



## hiawassee1

well it wont make it dow the 1/4 mile in record time.


----------



## GoldDot40

Since I got a lot of eyes on my project thread....might as well resurrect this thread for the ones who haven't seen it. Last reply was 4 1/2 years ago.


----------

